# HELP! "96 Grand Voyager Blower Motor



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I would check the blower resistor and blower relay. High applies full battery voltage to the motor, while all other speeds are routed through the switch, resistor assembly and relay. When checking for voltages or wire continuity do not insert your round pointed meter lead or test light into any female socket. This will spread the terminals and cause further problems down the road. Instead, make up test leads, male on one side and female on the other to check wiring. If back probing a connector, take care not to damage the wire insulation as this will corrode and give you a wire capable of carrying voltage, but not current. 
I believe you can go to Auto Zone and get a wiring diagram for the circuit.


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Just go to the parts store (or might have to go to dealer) and buy a blower resistor. Then with that in hand, crawl up under the dash and find the thing that looks the same (probably attached to the blower housing), and replace it. 

My prism did the same thing, and that was the easy fix.


----------

